# Non deployment of US missile destroyer because of Covid



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Re title, Commanding Officer refuses to deploy as has rejected vaccination because of “ religious beliefs”.
Makes you wonder what would be his response if ordered to launch his missiles.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Julian Calvin said:


> Re title, Commanding Officer refuses to deploy as has rejected vaccination because of “ religious beliefs”.
> Makes you wonder what would be his response if ordered to launch his missiles.


I 100% agree with his stance on convid vaccination but to be blunt he's picked the wrong career. While we're on the subject, anybody out there with oodles of time on their hands " have a decko" at the Pfizer do***ents. A lawsuit was implemented which resulted in a "COURT ORDER" to make public side effects/adverse events including a hell of a lot of deaths after taking the Pfizer jibjab.
P.s. if I don't reply to comments it'll be because I,m on Abramovich's yacht enjoying his free "shout",toodle pip!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Julian Calvin said:


> Re title, Commanding Officer refuses to deploy as has rejected vaccination because of “ religious beliefs”.
> Makes you wonder what would be his response if ordered to launch his missiles.


It's not rocket science - kick him out.

John T


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

taffe65 said:


> I 100% agree with his stance on convid vaccination but to be blunt he's picked the wrong career. While we're on the subject, anybody out there with oodles of time on their hands " have a decko" at the Pfizer do***ents. A lawsuit was implemented which resulted in a "COURT ORDER" to make public side effects/adverse events including a hell of a lot of deaths after taking the Pfizer jibjab.
> P.s. if I don't reply to comments it'll be because I,m on Abramovich's yacht enjoying his free "shout",toodle pip!


I said this on another well known MN site and got shot down in flames being accused of believing and spreading conspiracy theories. But more and more is being discovered and made public about the real effects of this so called
life saving vaccine.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

John Cassels said:


> I said this on another well known MN site and got shot down in flames being accused of believing and spreading conspiracy theories. But more and more is being discovered and made public about the real effects of this so called
> life saving vaccine.


"The truth is out there, but so are lies." famous line from the X-Files. Keep your faith John and don't let them change your gut instinct.I,m sure it's my inquisitive Engineer's brain which alerted me first off ( although was under the cosh for 1st couple of months and followed the doctrine, being locked down didn't help), but thereafter red flags were popping up almost weekly and decided no "clot shot" for me , my wife who is also unjabbed hasn't missed a day off work with 3 of her workmates the same, everybody else who have been V'd have all been off with covid.I,m too old a cat to be having the wool pulled over my eyes, the game we were in taught me that at least.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> It's not rocket science - kick him out.
> 
> John T


With regard to the bad cop/ good cop scenario, I know which one you'll be 😉


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

What is the problem with Phizer jab?

JJ.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

John Jarman said:


> What is the problem with Phizer jab?
> 
> JJ.


Google the " Pfizer do***ents" it's there in black and white.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

John Jarman said:


> What is the problem with Phizer jab?
> 
> JJ.


I know medications have side effects e.g. my initial gout medication made me sweat my boolocks off ,soaking bed sheets every night,change of medication happy days (I,m now on febuxostat) . I presume your vaccinated, did they advise you of adverse effects prior to being *****ed!


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

taffe65 said:


> I know medications have side effects e.g. my initial gout medication made me sweat my boolocks off ,soaking bed sheets every night,change of medication happy days (I,m now on febuxostat) . I presume your vaccinated, did they advise you of adverse effects prior to being *****ed!


P r I c k e d


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

John Cassels said:


> I said this on another well known MN site and got shot down in flames being accused of believing and spreading conspiracy theories. But more and more is being discovered and made public about the real effects of this so called
> life saving vaccine.


Dead man walking.

John T


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

To date I have had 4 Pfizer jabs and had no side effects at all nor have I had Covid, maybe I am just lucky. Wish I could say the same for the lottery 🤣


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

Taffe, I only asked as my family has had that jab and except for a sore arm for a couple of days, no one had any worse side effects. That's 14 of us, but I suppose we're just made of sterner stuff!

JJ.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Regardless of the side effect of the covid vaccines. It`s an established fact that many of those with underlying conditions who sady died during the worst of the pandemic would have had a better chance of survival WITH vaccination. As with ALL disease, there are those who`s metabaolism can deal with specific strains of infection without "help". A classic case would be "simple food poisoning". Often transmitted by those preparing food, without them even having the slightest symptoms. We have unvaccinated friends who have never stopped socialising and members of whose close family went down with Chinese Virus, yet the remain unaffected. the problem being 90% of the "rest" of the population can/will get the disease and mostly unvaccinated are dying.


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

John Cassels said:


> I said this on another well known MN site and got shot down in flames being accused of believing and spreading conspiracy theories. But more and more is being discovered and made public about the real effects of this so called
> life saving vaccine.


*Vax-Injuries SKYROCKET: In 2022, Vaccine-Related Myocarditis Reports in VAERS Have Surged to Nearly Half the Total Reported in 2021*
And still they are jabbing our young in record numbers. Here in New York we suffer endless propagandist ‘vax your kids’ television ads And the taxpayer is forced to pay for this harm.


Related: Top Cardiologist Issues Dire Warning About Covid Vaccine’s Effect on Your Heart
gellerreport


----------



## shearforce (Jul 20, 2016)

TheNavigator said:


> *Vax-Injuries SKYROCKET: In 2022, Vaccine-Related Myocarditis Reports in VAERS Have Surged to Nearly Half the Total Reported in 2021*
> And still they are jabbing our young in record numbers. Here in New York we suffer endless propagandist ‘vax your kids’ television ads And the taxpayer is forced to pay for this harm.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't this was supposed to be an anti vax site!


----------



## Allend (Aug 30, 2011)

I just recall the early '60's, when I was a kid in Aberdeen in Scotland, we got Typhoid. It came from a can of Argentinian beef that had been soldered in the factory, but cooled in stream water, and the bug got in. Aberdeen was closed down, and we didn't get any time for objections as the Army came round all the houses and gave us shots there and then. No lives lost as far as I can recall, so a win for the science people of the time. I still remember doing my lessons at home on the BBC Schools in Homes service. I couldn't get away with anything as my Mum was a teacher. Dad came home from the whaling on the Southern Garden (Christian Salvesen), docked in Leith, but couldn't come home to Aberdeen. So, he did a couple of runs to Norway on timber boat. Good memories.


----------



## 411353 (11 mo ago)

Well to all those anti-vaxxers out there particularly the elderly, I say what would we have done without the polio vaccine, or TB or any of the other dozens and dozens of vaccines that have saved so many lives and kept us out of those horrible "iron lungs" of old. However they are entitled to their opinions, perhaps they even have some bitter experience of some particular vaccine or another - that too does happen sometimes - but not very often. On the other hand perhaps they are just trying to cause civil unrest - who knows ?
Now what about those guided missiles this all started with ????


----------



## 411353 (11 mo ago)

Allend said:


> I just recall the early '60's, when I was a kid in Aberdeen in Scotland, we got Typhoid. It came from a can of Argentinian beef that had been soldered in the factory, but cooled in stream water, and the bug got in. Aberdeen was closed down, and we didn't get any time for objections as the Army came round all the houses and gave us shots there and then. No lives lost as far as I can recall, so a win for the science people of the time. I still remember doing my lessons at home on the BBC Schools in Homes service. I couldn't get away with anything as my Mum was a teacher. Dad came home from the whaling on the Southern Garden (Christian Salvesen), docked in Leith, but couldn't come home to Aberdeen. So, he did a couple of runs to Norway on timber boat. Good memories.


Heavens above - I have a feeling I can recall that incident - but just very faintly.
What was the typhoid like ?
Most of my working life I was vaccinated against it.
And might I say, if your mum was a teacher in Scotland back in those days - You wouldn't have gotten away with anything at all. Thats almost guaranteed.
Can you remember if your house had a t.v. at that time. My house didn't get its first tv until just before the first moon landing - and even then it was just a second hand one - but we did see that landing and with reasonable clarity.
Edit:- That Argentinian Corned Beef - was it Fray Bentos -- or something like that ?


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Allend said:


> I just recall the early '60's, when I was a kid in Aberdeen in Scotland, we got Typhoid. It came from a can of Argentinian beef that had been soldered in the factory, but cooled in stream water, and the bug got in. Aberdeen was closed down, and we didn't get any time for objections as the Army came round all the houses and gave us shots there and then. No lives lost as far as I can recall, so a win for the science people of the time. I still remember doing my lessons at home on the BBC Schools in Homes service. I couldn't get away with anything as my Mum was a teacher. Dad came home from the whaling on the Southern Garden (Christian Salvesen), docked in Leith, but couldn't come home to Aberdeen. So, he did a couple of runs to Norway on timber boat. Good memories.


Should have stuck to spam


----------



## 411353 (11 mo ago)

taffe65 said:


> Should have stuck to spam


Thats funny too !!!!


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

shearforce said:


> I didn't this was supposed to be an anti vax site!


It's not an anti vax site and I,m not anti vaccination, but being a free country we are allowed to post information regarding the veracity of the main stream media narrative on covid vaccines. I don't walk around wearing a tin foil hat but am extremely wary of what's going on around me, when I saw medical professionals refusing to be darted then my ears *****ed up, way before this social media was full of examples of the so called upper echelon behaving with scant regard to the rules imposed on us "plebs". Thalidomide is a perfect example of people being misinformed with the drug being administered knowing there were devastating side effects, the pharmaceutical companies being immune from litigation rings alarm bells also. We're living in a different world now mate ( P&O ferries being a prime example) so I,m on high alert to what's happening and what affect it has on me, all the best down under!


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

taffe65 said:


> Should have stuck to spam


 Mike Hauser Jun 2013 

Can Of Spam

First thing I do is check the date
Good thru two thousand eighty five
Haven't had a can this fresh
Since Calvin Coolidge was alive

You can call it quirkiness
Each time I give the top a thump
Best way to tell if it's perfectly jelled
To the consistency that I love

If you know what I'm taking about
Well right you are and yes I am
That delectable treat of mystery meat
Known around the world as A Can Of Spam

Spam only comes in one savory flavor
King of canned meat there is only one
You remember long after your dining pleasure
By the amount of film left on your tongue

Do as I do and save the lid
A smart move you would be making
Comes in handy after dining
To help along with the tongue scraping


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

411353 said:


> Thats funny too !!!!


[In the style of M'ssrs Gilbert & Sullivan.]
I now confess proclivity,
For alimentativity,
Involving parts ambiguous,
Of that which once a piggy was.
A ***ulus gelatinous,
Ingesting which will fatten us,
And raise us to such ecstacy,
That folks will crane their necks to see.
This mottled pink comestible,
Which most find indigestible,
I find quite indispensible,
And gorge 'til I'm insensible.
So grab the can, examine it
And if it says there's SPAM in it,
Decant it to a plastic plate,
Then fill your face and masticate.
[email protected]


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

411353 said:


> Thats funny too !!!!


just one more for spam sake---
*Spammerwocky*
'Twas tiffin, and the gelid SPAM
Sat glist'ning moistly on the Spode:
All greasy was the noisesome reek
On midday air bestowed.
"Beware the acid reflux son!
The fiery belch, the throat that stings!
Beware the withering stares of those,
Who find that pigs have wings"
He took the proper fork in hand:
Long time each gristly bite he chewed--
A thought! To spit it back on plate--
He could not, it would be too rude.
And as he pondered this faux pas,
Regarding porcine jelly,
A mighty belch, that seared like flame,
Came rumbling from his belly.
One chew, one chew and then you're through
And top it with a Snickers snack.
You think it down, but as you frown,
It comes eructing back.
"And hast thou dined on SPAM, my son?
Come--have some Digel foolish boy,
Enjoy the charms of Hammer's Arms,
The Pepto-Bismol ploy.
'Twas tiffin, and the gelid SPAM
Sat glist'ning moistly on the Spode:
All greasy was the noisesome reek
On midday air bestowed.
[email protected]


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

TheNavigator said:


> just one more for spam sake---
> *Spammerwocky*
> 'Twas tiffin, and the gelid SPAM
> Sat glist'ning moistly on the Spode:
> ...


An excellent riposte,fair play to you.I shall never slam spam again


----------

